# Externe Festplatte- Ausschalten?



## bigfella (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mir eine USB 2.0 Festplatte gekauft.
Diese besitzt einen zusätzlichen Stromadapter (Ohne Ein-und-Ausschalter).
Wenn ich diese im Betrieb habe und dann meinen Rechner ausschalte, muss ich die auch unbedingt ausstecken oder macht das nix wenn ich die anlasse.
Geht sie dadurch schneller kaputt ... ?

Danke!

Achja, auf meinem Zweitrechner (Mainboard Asus P3B-F) läuft die Platte nur mit USB 1.1. Also ziemlich langsam. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit ein Biosupdate oder ähnliches zu installieren um die Platte am 2. PC mit 2.0 zu betreiben?


----------



## Radhad (14. Juli 2004)

Zur Festplatte: eine Festplatte hat nur eine gewisse Lebensdauer. Wenn du sie Tag und Nacht laufen lässt, und nach 2 Jahren sie ausschaltest, könnte es gut sein, dass sie dann überhaupt nicht mehr läuft. Je nachdem kann sie auch schon früher im Betrieb kaputt gehen (eigentlich eher selten). Also ja, sie geht dann schneller kaputt.

Ein BIOS-Update kann dir da nicht helfen, weil die Southbridge den USB verwaltet und nur die Spezifikation von 1.1 unterstützt.


----------

